
Capital risk teenager in a porcelain shop - tmilard
https://www.ifixit.com/News/rebble-with-a-cause-how-pebble-watches-got-their-amazing-afterlife
======
tmilard
By pushing and pushing Pebble to produce more and more because capital risk
people always 'foresee' a powerful market growth, they killed a wonderfull
cute and loved technology customers just loved. This sads me.

------
masonic
Actual title: "Rebble with a Cause: How Pebble Watches Were Granted an Amazing
Afterlife"

